# Password Manager Suggestions?



## kenny1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello, I've been using the free version of LastPass happily for a couple years now. A little while back, LastPass cut back it's free service to accommodate use on a single platform type only, so I'm using it on mobile devices but can't use on pc without purchasing the premium plan at $36 per year. 

Just looking for suggestions on a secure, trustworthy and also more affordable cross platform password manager? Ideally I'd like something that is either free or that has a single payment purchase option for lifetime usage so I'm not paying annually. Advice much appreciated!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bruce Schneier's Password Safe


> *Password Safe*
> _The security of Twofish in a password database_
> 
> *Support*
> ...











PasswdSafe - Password Safe - Apps on Google Play


PasswdSafe is a port of Password Safe (http://pwsafe.org) to Android




play.google.com


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I used the paid version of Lastpass since the beginning but changed to Bitwarden last year. It works very similar to lastpass so it will be easy to use. It is also completely free and you can import your lastpass passwords into it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I too moved to Bitwarden. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## kenny1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for that, Bitwarden here I come…


----------



## Kenny55 (Aug 3, 2010)

kenny1 said:


> Hello, I've been using the free version of LastPass happily for a couple years now. A little while back, LastPass cut back it's free service to accommodate use on a single platform type only, so I'm using it on mobile devices but can't use on pc without purchasing the premium plan at $36 per year.
> 
> Just looking for suggestions on a secure, trustworthy and also more affordable cross platform password manager? Ideally I'd like something that is either free or that has a single payment purchase option for lifetime usage so I'm not paying annually. Advice much appreciated!


I use Bitwarden and enpass, both have free releases.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

sobeit said:


> I used the paid version of Lastpass since the beginning but changed to Bitwarden last year. It works very similar to lastpass so it will be easy to use. It is also completely free and you can import your lastpass passwords into it.


How is the forms filling with Bitwarden? Several years ago I tried a number of alternatives to LastPass, but none did as good a job with the forms filling.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

johnwill said:


> How is the forms filling with Bitwarden? Several years ago I tried a number of alternatives to LastPass, but none did as good a job with the forms filling.


sorry, I do not use the form filling feature. I only use it for passwords and auto fill them which works great. The only thing I noticed it does better than lastpass is when it requires two screens to log in, with user name and password on separate pages. Never could get sites like cnet to work with Lastpass.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

johnwill said:


> How is the forms filling with Bitwarden? Several years ago I tried a number of alternatives to LastPass, but none did as good a job with the forms filling.


I too do not use its form filling feature, but I just gave it a test run using the sample forms offered here 300+ Signup Forms | Jotform and it did just fine. You could always give it a test run on your forms of choice, because it ultimately comes down to how the web form is built.


----------



## kenny1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I’ve been using Bitwarden for about three weeks now. There were a few wrinkles to iron out but overall Bitwarden looks to be a good fit.

So I will consider this thread answered and Bitwarden the winner.

One other thing, it’s crossed my mind it might be nice to have one good application to handle passwords, bookmarks, address book, And keep it all organized in one location and synced all devices. Thoughts?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thought 1) Yep, keeping all of your important stuff concentrated together like that it makes it so much easier for you . . . and thieves/hackers.


----------



## kenny1 (Jan 9, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> Thought 1) Yep, keeping all of your important stuff concentrated together like that it makes it so much easier for you . . . and thieves/hackers.


Hmmm I wouldn’t have thought thieves or hackers would have much interest in my bookmarks or address book. But yes, it would only be for my convenience. With bookmarks, because I tend to use a number of different browsers it’s hard to keep my bookmarks organized and synced.

I’d like to see a bookmark manager that I can keep organized and use from any browser and it just occurred to me that it would be cool if Bitwarden had a bookmark manager.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bookmarks probably not so much but, you can bet your sweet bippy they can sell and/or use your passwords and contacts. And not only against you but potentially your contacts as well.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

kenny1 said:


> Hmmm I wouldn’t have thought thieves or hackers would have much interest in my bookmarks or address book. But yes, it would only be for my convenience. With bookmarks, because I tend to use a number of different browsers it’s hard to keep my bookmarks organized and synced.
> 
> I’d like to see a bookmark manager that I can keep organized and use from any browser and it just occurred to me that it would be cool if Bitwarden had a bookmark manager.


you can still add your bookmarks to bitwarden. just leave the user name and password blank and use it to access the site. Also check out eversync. It works with several browsers. I use it for chrome, firefox, microsoft.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The least you can do is copy bookmarks to HTML. At least you won't lose them.


----------

